
The Windows Store Is the App Store Mac Developers Secretly Want - ductionist
https://medium.com/user-camp/the-windows-store-is-the-app-store-mac-developers-secretly-want-517846e62ab8#.j77ldsi9p
======
H4CK3RM4N
I think most of the problems here is that Microsoft has it's fancy new UWP
executable which they're pushing like crazy, while Apple still hasn't found
any major issues with .app which would mandate the sort of architectural
rebuild requires to add these features in. As far as I can tell the Mac App
Store just ships .app bundles which meet a certain set of requirements(instead
of the user downloading a .dmg containing the app).

~~~
ductionist
Good point. Windows is moving in that direction with Project Centennial /
"desktop bridge" apps. There are more and more win32 apps in the Store
(wrapped in a thin layer of UWPness).

------
tradersam
Not one app I use on Windows (that doesn't come directly from Microsoft) is
downloaded from the Windows Store. Although it might fit developer's needs, it
really isn't a place people browse regularly like the iOS App Store. It's kind
of a chicken-egg problem.

~~~
ductionist
Fair point. Traffic levels aside, it would be nice if Apple took some cues
from Microsoft, especially for macOS (iOS is much further ahead).

------
discordance
Quoting an insightful user from some other HN thread I can't remember:

Judge a company by its actions when it's at the top, not the bottom.

------
Eridrus
I think App Stores are a positive for consumers, so I do want the Windows
store to succeed, but the downside of not being as pedantic as Apple about
what is in there is that it's largely full of crap.

~~~
ductionist
They're slowly raising the quality bar, fortunately. I'd say Microsoft's
submission standards are now equal to the macOS App Store.

------
suyash
Bias is clearly visible that this blog is written by Windows developer and not
Mac/iOS developer. Windows platform is years behind iOS development both in
terms of developer experience and what matters the most - success of paid
apps.

~~~
ductionist
I'm both, actually - this post draws on my personal experience as an iOS,
macOS, and Windows developer. Your point about Windows lagging iOS in terms of
developer experience might be true, but macOS lags both by a long shot, which
is what I'm trying to highlight here. (There's no arguing your point about
paid apps :)

